# heating with batteries



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

What is the best way to heat a small room using batteries?


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

By using your battery to start a gas generator. Then, plug in your heater. *WARNING:* Do Not run the generator inside!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Using a battery to heat a room, wow, never thought that. Gut reaction would be to say it is too inefficient. An electric heater of the glowing coil type could be run on DC from a battery if it doesn't have a fan that runs only on AC. But you'd need ten 12 volt batteries to be the most efficient. Since that is impractical for most people, you'd have to go with an inverter. Most RV/Marine batteries would power a 1500 watt heater for less than 1 hour. probably a lot less.
I'd look into a propane camping heater or such. MHO


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Windmill to batteries to inverter to the furnace:ghost:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Electrically heated coils draw too much amperage to be an efficient means of maintaining temperature using a battery.
The heating time you'll get compared to the charging time it will take makes it a poor choice.
Burning a fuel source would be more efficient. Just take care to vent the fumes/exhaust.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

As everyone has said, you can't directly use a battery for heating, it simply does not store enough energy.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Environmentally a bad decision, but you can set the battery on fire and use it for warmth.

Really for this to do any good, you need to heat as small a space as possible and insulate it to prevent heat loss once it warms up. I would think you could run a sleeping bag heater off of a car battery for a night, maybe two - IF you were OK not keeping it toasty tropical warm but settled for just a little warmer than dead.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best way to heat yourself (not the room) is to get an Infra-red lamp that will run off your battery. Aim the lamp (they are directional) at yourself and sit as close or as far from it as you need to be comfortable.

There is no good way to heat an area with a battery - unless you filled the room with batteries and connect them in series/parallel to get the volt, amp, heat that you need.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Easier to find you a big girl who can chop some wood...


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

trips-man said:


> What is the best way to heat a small room using batteries?


light them on fire and ventilate the fumes


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I would not light a battery on fire. first off they explode and secondly there are toxins that will release into the air and then into your lungs.

You could take the battery and some steel wool and create a fire in jerry rigged oven if you don't have a wood burning stove or fireplace.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

trips-man said:


> What is the best way to heat a small room using batteries?


Not a viable option, radiant propane would be your next best choice.

My other thought is where do you live? Unless you live in an area that is consistently below zero degrees the best option is to acclimate. Learn to live naturally at a temperature below your comfort level.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

With propane, would I need to be concerned w/ gas fumes?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Is a woodstove an option for you?


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I am guessing 'NO' on the woodstove....but i'll look into it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Propane heaters that burn propane with a flame produce *carbon dioxide*, water vapor,
and carbon monoxide, and consume the oxygen in a closed space. So proper 
ventilation is necessary and I would recommend a CO detector. In addition
the diminishing oxygen levels is dangerous.
http://www.cpsc.gov/pagefiles/103975/co02.pdf

Catalytic propane heaters appear to give off less carbon monoxide until the oxygen 
level in a closed space goes down significantly, but still give off carbon dioxide, also
dangerous in that like CO, CO2 is insidious and puts you to sleep like CO. In addition
the diminishing oxygen levels is dangerous.
http://www.cpsc.gov/pagefiles/103972/co03.pdf


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Back to the 'ol drawing board. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Electrically heated coils draw too much amperage to be an efficient means of maintaining temperature using a battery.
> The heating time you'll get compared to the charging time it will take makes it a poor choice.
> Burning a fuel source would be more efficient. Just take care to vent the fumes/exhaust.


Absolutely correct. Instead get a small kerosene or vent-less propane heater.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

These heaters run off of 1 gallon propane tanks. The one gallon tanks are 2 for $5 at a lot of stores. I have one and they put off a lot of heat even on low if you are close to it. Mine is electric ignition.

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-F232000-Indoor-Safe-Portable/dp/B002G51BZU


----------



## ltcmas (Nov 18, 2014)

Sheep skins are great. Place one under and one over you. No electricity needed. Batteries give off fumes and are unsafe in an enclosed area. 

There are websites with good info if you search for survival info. Another way is placing small candle, such as used for keeping food hot in chafing dish, into a small clay pot and then placing a larger clay pot inverted over the smaller pot. But be aware of being so air tight that the candle burns up all the oxygen.


----------



## ltcmas (Nov 18, 2014)

And yes I do have personal experience with sheep skins.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

James m said:


> These heaters run off of 1 gallon propane tanks. The one gallon tanks are 2 for $5 at a lot of stores. I have one and they put off a lot of heat even on low if you are close to it. Mine is electric ignition.
> 
> Amazon.com - Mr. Heater F232000 MH9BX Buddy 4, 000-9, 000-BTU Indoor-Safe Portable Radiant Heater - Space Heaters


I also use the Mr, Heater in my shop (have 2 of them) and have loaned them out during power outages but I run mine off 20 lb tanks. Very reliable and virtually no fumes but 2 weak areas.
1. the very weak fan is only good for about 2 years (replacement fans are $9.95)
2. if you use larger propane tanks you must use the $10 propane filter which is sold separately.


----------

